# My hedgehog needs a Daylight System!



## Wyat (Jun 5, 2013)

My hedgehog and I just moved to college, and unfortunately, I live in the basement of a duplex and there is hardly any good sufficient light anywhere for to recognize daytime vs. nighttime. She has been running, although not every night, and she seems and looks healthy. But sometimes I've caught her up at odd moments in the day on her wheel, which I know from prior experience with her that has always been an exclusive late night/early morning event.

So before I started looking for cycling light fixtures to purchase, I was wondering if anyone else has to deal with this same issue, and what you've done to fix the problem, and what products/systems do you recommend?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Buy a lamp and a timer that you plug into wall and plug the lamp into that. Should be about 5-10 bucks from Walmart for each thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

